# Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet



## Anglerboard-Team (3. September 2007)

Pressemeldung 

*Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet 

Seenotretter von Hiddensee holen sechs Angler von untergehender Motoryacht​*






Sechs Männer im Alter zwischen 30 und 40 Jahren sind heute Mittag, Freitag, 31.8.2007, von der Besatzung des Seenotrettungsbootes NAUSIKAA, Station Vitte / Hiddensee, von ihrer sinkenden Motoryacht gerettet worden.

Über die Rettungsleitstelle Bergen (Rügen) erreichte die SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) um 10.20 Uhr die Information, dass ein Anrufer per Handy durchgegeben habe, sein Schiff mit sechs Personen an Bord habe einen Wassereinbruch. Außerdem wurde eine Position etwa sechs Seemeilen (ca. zehn Kilometer) nördlich von Hiddensee genannt.

Die SEENOTLEITUNG alarmierte umgehend das Seenotrettungsboot NAUSIKAA, das zehn Minuten später mit zwei Mann Besatzung (Nils Gottschalk und Carsten Berlin) auslief. Jeder Versuch, den Handyanrufer zu erreichen, scheiterte. 

Gegen 11.15 Uhr erreichte die NAUSIKAA bei starkem Wind bis sieben Beaufort (bis 60 km/h) und starkem Seegang die angegebene Position. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befanden sich drei der Männer am Wrack mit Rettungswesten seit knapp einer Stunde im Wasser, drei Männer ohne Rettungswesten hielten sich am Bugkorb der Motoryacht fest, der gerade noch über Wasser ragte. 

Über die Bergepforte wurden die sechs an Bord genommen, wobei sie kaum noch aktiv an ihrer Rettung teilnehmen konnten. Nils Gottschalk forderte umgehend einen Notarzt zur Untersuchung der Schiffbrüchigen an, die aufgrund des starken Seegangs auf dem Rückweg unter starker Seekrankheit litten.

Der kurz nach der NAUSIKAA eingetroffene Hubschrauber „Merlin“ markierte für das nachkommende Mehrzweckschiff „Arkona“ der Wasser- und Schifffahrtsdirektion zwischenzeitlich die Untergangsstelle. Die „Arkona“ sicherte das Wrack der 7,60m langen Motoryacht.

In Schaprode wurden die sechs Schiffbrüchigen in ärztliche Obhut übergeben. Sie verabschiedeten sich von ihren Rettern mit den Worten: „Danke für unseren zweiten Geburtstag…“

Bereits in der vergangenen Nacht hatte die Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers ARKONA / Station Warnemünde nach einem MAYDAY-Ruf einer Segelyacht vor Gedser (Dänemark) zu Hilfe kommen müssen. Das Schiff mit einem älteren Ehepaar an Bord auf dem Weg von Hiddensee nach Fehmarn hatte in der Nacht einen plötzlichen Wassereinbruch.

Der 200 Meter lange Tanker „Sea Devil“ nahm den Havaristen längsseits und wartete, bis zwei dänische Rettungsschiffe eingetroffen waren. Diese übergaben die Yacht an den Seenotkreuzer ARKONA. Nachdem der Wassereinbruch gestoppt werden konnte, nahm die ARKONA die Yacht im Schlepp mit nach Warnemünde. Das Ehepaar blieb unverletzt.


----------



## addy123 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Gottseidank ist niemand ernsthaft verletzt wurden!!!
Mein Respekt den Seerettern!!!#6

... aber 6 Peronen und nur 3 Rettungswesten???|gr:|kopfkrat#d:c


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*



addy123 schrieb:


> Gottseidank ist niemand ernsthaft verletzt wurden!!!
> Mein Respekt den Seerettern!!!#6
> 
> ... aber 6 Peronen und nur 3 Rettungswesten???|gr:|kopfkrat#d:c


 
addy, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Gott sei Dank (oder der DGzRS sei Dank) ist nichts passiert. Da weiss ich wenigstens, das meine Spendengelder gut "angelegt" sind.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Soeben kam noch ein Foto dazu, siehe oben...


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Da sieht man immer wieder, dass die Spendengelder an die Seenotrettung gut angelegt sind.

Habe gerade meine Führerscheinunterlagen versteigert und der 
Erlös ist komplett an die DGzRS gegangen. Würde ich jederzeit wieder tun.


----------



## Phantom26 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Hallo,
habe eben erfahren,es war ein ganz neues Boot!Weiß jemand,wer der Hersteller des Bootes ist?
Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## bwrds (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

vieleicht meinst du das neue hier.

http://dgzrs.de/index.php?id=317&tx_ttnews[pS]=1189102448&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=168&tx_ttnews[backPid]=318&cHash=4c1508f932, dann auf achiv gehen. dort dann die helgoländer seenotretter lesen.

das ist der oberhammer. gut das es die dgzrs gibt, man weis ja nie. spenden ist übrigens erlaubt.

gruss björn


----------



## Phantom26 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Moin Björn,
mich interessiert nicht wie der Butterdampfer der DGZRS heißt,sondern wer der Hersteller der versunkenen Motoryacht ist.Das Ding soll wirklich neu gewesen sein!Der Werft würde ich das Wrack um die Ohren hauen!
Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Da wir vom #hhttp://kutterboard.oldenburgs-geheimtip.de/....... ein Pfingstreffen hatten, wo auch Boarder von hier da waren, und wir die Rettungshelfer auf See zu Besuch hatten, da kann ich mit Stolz sagen, das die einnahmen von uns allen bedenkenlos an die Gesellschaft gegangen sind....


----------



## Reisender (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*



Phantom26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe eben erfahren,es war ein ganz neues Boot!Weiß jemand,wer der Hersteller des Bootes ist?
> Gruß,Thorsten


 


Warum möchtest du das wissen ??????#h


----------



## Phantom26 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Bin nur neugierig.Ursache soll eine falsch montierte Bilgenpumpe bzw.zu tief montierter Auslasstutzen sein.Möchte gerne wissen,welche Werft so was baut.
Also,wer weiß,was für eine 7,60m Yacht dort abgesoffen ist??????
Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Phantom26 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Hallo,
zahlt da überhaupt eine Versicherung?In den meisten Bootsversicherungen ist ein "Untergang" durch Konstruktionsmängel ausgeschlossen:c.
Hoffe für Jürgen D.,das wenigstens der Sachschaden reguliert wird,drücke ihm die Daumen.
Was macht er jetzt mit der Bahogo 2?
Gruß von der Ostsee,Thorsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Sechs Schiffbrüchige gerettet*

Leute, 
ich würd mal ganz ganz vorsichtig sein mit irgendwelchen Spekulationen. Von Konstruktionsmängeln zu reden, heißt eine Schuldzuweisung zu treffen. Manche Anwälte warten nur auf so etwas...
 Soweit mir bekannt, hat Beason fast 300 Schiffe gebaut von denen noch keines gesunken ist. Auch dieses schwamm ja noch. Es ist sicher auch nicht aus irgendwelchen Teilen zusammengeschustert worden, sondern so, wie die Verkaufsstrategie des Hauses dort aussieht, als teilfertig verkauft worden. Das hat sich bisher bewährt und den Nutzern ermöglicht, Einbauten nach eigenem Plan und ohne zuviel Bohrmaschine erledigen zu können. Was ich bisher von Beason gesehen habe, ist sicher werftseitig seesicher geliefert worden.
Also mal gaaaanz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.

Ich habe soeben noch mit dem Eigner telefoniert, da mir hier einfach die Spekulationen zu sehr ins Kraut schießen. Die Seeverhältnisse waren nicht problematisch und nicht ursächlich für das Problem. Der Bootszustand, der hier unter wenig nachvollziehbarer Motivation unautorisiert veröffentlicht wurde, zeigt das Boot nach der Bergung und den dadurch eingetretenen Schäden.
Es waren 8 Rettungswesten an Bord. Der Skipper kam nicht sofort an alle dran, ist aber nochmal ins Boot getaucht und hat weitere Westen aus dem Steuerhaus geholt. 3 im Wasser befindliche Angler hatten Westen an, zwei auf dem Schiff stehende Angler gaben mit den Westen Signale an die Retter. All das ist so
ausgesagt.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich der Skipper auch noch einmal selbst dazu äußern wird, wenn er die Zeit dafür gekommen sieht.


----------

